# Sunnies



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of glasses from one of the site sponsors ( Ian's Fishing & Boating http://www.ians.net.au) - Ian rang to say he was about to post and would I like a tee shirt and a cap - can't say no - said to spread the word that cap and tee shirt will be included with purchases before new year - looking forward to trying the sunnies


----------

